# Creed / Postmodernism



## Scott (Mar 28, 2006)

Does Steve Turner's Creed (below) address postmodernism (understanding that it is lampooning it)?



> This is the creed I have written on behalf of all us.
> We believe in Marxfreudanddarwin
> We believe everything is OK
> as long as you don't hurt anyone,
> ...



[Edited on 3-28-2006 by Scott]


----------

